# Displayschutzfolie für Touch-Screen



## SPS-Fuzzi (1 September 2010)

Hallo zusammen !

Bin auf der Suche nach Displayschutzfolien für Touch-Screens. Wir haben 15,1'' Monitore in der Fertigung im Einsatz, bedient hauptsächlich von nicht ganz sauberen Fingern, und dafür suchen wir Displayschutzfolien, bislang leider ohne Erfolg. 

Sollen natürlich hochtransparent sein, schön kleben bleiben und rückstandslos entfernbar sein. Gerne auch quadratmeterweise zum Zuschneiden. 

Haben schon gesucht aber nur relativ teure gefunden mit ca. 50€ pro Stück für 15 Zoll. 

Vielleicht hat jemand nen Tip für mich. 

Danke, SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## Dr.M (1 September 2010)

Siemens hat Folien für das MP377 15". Der 10er Pack kostet 100€ Listenpreis. Best Nr 6AV6 574-1AD00-4EX0


----------



## Tomaso (3 September 2010)

Hallo SPS-Fuzzi,

ich hätte eventuell einen Tipp für Dich. Vielleicht ist das ja was. www.displayschutz4u.de Ich habe mir da eine Displayschutzfolie für mein Handy gekauft. Laut Produktinfo lässt sich die Folie rückstandslos wieder entfernen.

Gruß, T


----------



## mariob (3 September 2010)

Hallo,
Proface hat soetwas auch im Programm, keine Ahnung was die kosten, vielleicht mal dort anrufen. Die Dinger kleben aber nicht flächig, sondern haben nur seitlich am Bildschirmrand Klebematerial.

Gruß
Mario


----------

